# Featured in the local paper!



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

This was the article in the Sunday's Extra section. I had no idea the story was going to be this big. I was very flattered to be a part of this. Certainly would not have learned everything I know with out the help of all my haunt buddies!

Here's the link to the article:

http://www.roanoke.com/arts_and_entertainment/roanoke-county-haunter-will-help-bring-your-halloween-to-life/article_76b98b36-930b-54e8-8591-a4afa8a1111d.html


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!! That is one nice write up and nice to see you are from Waterloo, Ia originally!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks! The reporter is a huge Halloween fan too which is probably why it was such large right up.

I'm a Hawkeye at heart!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

That's great, congrats on the publicity!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice to see haunters get good press! Great write up! Congrats!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That's great. I love your Hack in the box and your grave digger looks cool. You make your haunt family proud. And your other family must be happy you are not in the Police Beat part of the paper this time. Just kidding, from a Hawkeye sister.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats SLAM! I'm slowly working my way up to that kind of coverage. The only thing we don't agree on is your dislike of cobwebs. I love 'em if they're done right (which is seldom the case, I admit).


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice article! It's nice to get a little well deserved recognition.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Very Cool! You are going to be very busy this Halloween. Better buy more king size candy bars!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! My HOA annual meeting was scheduled for the 7th but now is rescheduled for the 27th. I was hoping I could fly under the radar and not set up till after the meeting. Now it will literally be held during the light show LOL. I wonder if my name will come up? 0_o


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

YAK! Evil Evil HOA! Good luck with that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really good write-up and great to see the mention of HauntForum as well:jol:

"Lay off the cobwebs" - LOL.


----------



## Gopoastus (May 25, 2014)

Wicked!!! That just makes all the hard work sweeter!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Congrats. Good to see a semi-local boy get some recognition. Keep the haunt alive.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go! What a great article. Can't wait to hear how the HMO meeting went.lol


----------

